# Transporting a graphics card



## monkeyfetus (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a graphics card that I got without a case, and I need to move out of my dorm tomorrow morning. I know that an anti-static bag would be ideal, but the closest store that carries one is 2.5 miles (4 kilometers) away, and I won't be able to go there by car until after I move.

So, how should I transport this graphics card without a case or anti-static bag?


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2010)

Box with old newspaper will work fine.


----------



## driver66 (Jun 11, 2010)

in a box


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

was about to say what erocker did


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

What Erocker said.


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 12, 2010)

put it in your pocket.


----------



## erixx (Jun 19, 2010)

put it between your tshirts


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2010)

erixx said:


> put it between your tshirts



box i think is a little safer


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 19, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> put it in your pocket.







erixx said:


> put it between your tshirts





Do what erocker said, just get a Box, grab some newspaper and scrunch it up


----------



## Dox (Jun 22, 2010)

Put it on your pants and run as fast as you can... 



...or you can use a box


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 22, 2010)

i would rap it up in some old shag carpet


----------



## Necrofire (Jun 22, 2010)

yes, shag carpet, and make sure you bundle it with a lot of coins.

Box with paper stuffing is fine.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 22, 2010)

put it in a container, fill with water and place in the freezer for a few hours.


now that its frozen, no dirt or dust can get to it, and as an added bonus it will run cooler once installed back into the PC 




Bonus:

add food coloring to the water when it just starts to freeze for an awsome new look!





Warning: resualts may very and the outcome may not be  what you want.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 22, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> i would rap it up in some old shag carpet





Necrofire said:


> yes, shag carpet, and make sure you bundle it with a lot of coins.
> 
> Box with paper stuffing is fine.





slyfox2151 said:


> put it in a container, fill with water and place in the freezer for a few hours.
> 
> 
> now that its frozen, no dirt or dust can get to it, and as an added bonus it will run cooler once installed back into the PC







 i love a good laugh in the morning 

but seriously a small cardboard box will suffice, even a piece of card wrapped around your graphics card will do, just as long as it's strong enough to protect it from parts being knocked of and /or getting static sparks


----------

